# Trans Schwarzwald oder Trans Germany ?



## Sunray (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken 2010 erstmals an einem Etappenrennen teilzunehmen. 
Persönlich dachte ich an die Trans Schwarzwald oder die Trans Germany. Wie halten sich beide Rennen im Vergleich was die technischen und die konditionnellen Anforderungen anbelangt ?
Auch andere Anregungen und Vorschläge sind willkommen.
Grüsse aus Luxemburg !


----------



## rboncube (23. Oktober 2009)

Werde 2010 auch mein erstes Etappenrennen bestreiten. Habe mich für die TG entschieden da: 
1. zum reinschnuppern 4 Etappen schon mal heftig werden können
2: die TG durch die wenigeren Etappen bezahlbar ist
3. ich keine weite Anreise habe
4. ich die langen Ansstiege in den Alpen liebe

Zur TG wird dir noch niemand näheres berichten können, da sie in der Form neu ist. Denke mal das die Etappen die typischen Marathonprofile für diese Gegenden aufweisen. Lange Anstiege und Abfahrten auf Schotter und Waldautobahnen.
Die Trans Schwarzwald ist halt ein ständiges auf und ab mit vielen Trails. Hier ist die Fahrtechnik mehr gefragt.

Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.HdR (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
bin dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal ein Etappenrennen gefahren, und zwar die Trans Schwarzwald. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen und will nächstes Jahr wieder starten.
Muss dich aber korrigieren.
Aus meiner Sicht hatte es nicht allzu viele Trails, das meiste waren Waldautobahnen. Zwar waren jeden Tag ein paar schöne Trails dabei, aber wirklich nur wenige. War aber trotzdem toll. Auf und ab ging es in der Tat. Das ist im Schwarzwald nun mal so. Waren meistens so 200-400 HM Anstiege mit kurzen Abfahrten dazwischen.
Sieben Tage sind denke ich fast in jedem Fall hart, selbst wenn man sich einteilt.


----------



## Sunray (25. Oktober 2009)

Danke an euch beide.
Über die Meinung anderer TG oder Trans Schwarzwaldkenner würde ich mich noch freuen.
Besonders interessant wäre vieleicht ein Beitrag eines Mitglieds der beide Rennen schon gefahren ist.
Mfg


----------



## maxmistral (26. Oktober 2009)

Die Trans-Schwarzwald ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr schöner Event. Wesentlich entspannter als z.B. die Bike-Transalp. 

Single Trails wirst Du nicht bei beiden Veranstaltungen nicht allzuviele erwarten dürfen. Wenn ich mal annehme, dass die Trans-Germany-Etappen mit den bayrischen bzw. österreichischen Transalp-Etappen vergleichbar ist, dann wird das meiste sich auf Schotterstrassen abspielen. Bei der Trans-Schwarzwald sind es halt Forststrassen.


----------



## bigsnub (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

wie sind in diesem Jahr sowohl die TAC als auch die TS gefahren. Von den Anforderungen wie Technik, Etappenlänge, Länge der Anstiege etc. ist aus meiner Sicht die TAC schon wesentlich anspruchsvoller. Als möglichen Einstieg ins MTB Etappenfahren kann ich die TS auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Die Strecken sind klasse, die Versorgung/ das Gesamtpaket toll, wir möchten im nächsten Jahr wieder teilnehmen.


----------



## Moose (28. Oktober 2009)

Über die neue Strecke der TG kann man natürlich nicht so viel berichten.
Das Event ist aber (wenn so wie die letzten Jahre) super organisiert. Eine gute Stimmung und sehr sozial. War jetzt zweimal dabei und plane auch 2010 mitzufahren.

Über die TS liest man auch viel positives.


----------



## rboncube (31. Oktober 2009)

Weis jemand ob bei den 299 Startgeld für die Trans Germany, die Übernachtungen in Turnhallen und ähnlichem dabei sind? Auf der Seite hab ich nichts genaues gefunden

Gruß René


----------



## maxmistral (2. November 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob bei den 299 Startgeld für die Trans Germany, die Übernachtungen in Turnhallen und ähnlichem dabei sind? Auf der Seite hab ich nichts genaues gefunden
> 
> Gruß René



Die Übernachtung im Massenlager kommt immer noch dazu. Ist ja auch logisch, es gibt welchen die im Hotel schlafen, andere im Womo. Ausserdem läßt sich der Veranstalter die Extraeinnahmen fürs Massenlager nicht entgehen, der wäre ja schön blöd!


----------



## rboncube (2. November 2009)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Die Übernachtung im Massenlager kommt immer noch dazu. Ist ja auch logisch, es gibt welchen die im Hotel schlafen, andere im Womo. Ausserdem läßt sich der Veranstalter die Extraeinnahmen fürs Massenlager nicht entgehen, der wäre ja schön blöd!



Ok, und was kostet der Spaß?
Oder was empfehlen die erfahrenen Etappenrennenracer.
Eher Hotels/Pensionen oder Turnhalle?

Gruß René


----------



## freakadelle88 (2. November 2009)

So, ich hätt mal ein paar fragen an die erfahrenern unter euch.
Ich würd gerne die Trans germany nächstes Jahr mitfahren, ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen endlich wieder ein bike gegönnt, da mir mein letztes vor 1,5 Jahren geklaut wurde.
Wie seht ihr dich Chancen das Trainingstechnisch zu schaffen und könnt ihr mir villeicht ein paar gute Bücher oder andere Quellen dazu empfehlen???
Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Öli__ (2. November 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Ok, und was kostet der Spaß?
> Oder was empfehlen die erfahrenen Etappenrennenracer.
> Eher Hotels/Pensionen oder Turnhalle?
> 
> Gruß René



Hallo,
ich bin bei der ersten TG mitgefahren und habe in der Turnhalle übernachtet. Das war sehr entspannt! Morgens wurde von den LKW-Fahrern deine Tasche verladen und abends in die Halle gestellt.
Leise war es auch immer, schließlich hatten alle ein paar km in den Beinen. Massageservice war auch immer in der Halle vor Ort, Frühstück gab es i.d.R immer bei der Halle, du hast also sehr kurze Fußwege. Man musste sich nur damit Abfinden das es keine Einzelduschen gab.


----------



## maxmistral (3. November 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Ok, und was kostet der Spaß?
> Oder was empfehlen die erfahrenen Etappenrennenracer.
> Eher Hotels/Pensionen oder Turnhalle?
> 
> Gruß René



Bei der Transschwarzwald kostet die Nacht im Massenlager EUR 15.-, es gab auch immer ein super Frühstück, weil die Bäckerei Krachenfels Sponsor war und da sollte ich sichts geändert haben, weil ich die weiterhin auf der Sponsoren-Liste sehen. Bei der Transschwarzwald ist eine Übernachtung im Massenlager auch ziemlich entspannt, es hat genug Platz.

Wenn es bei der neuen Trans-Germany so zugehen sollte wie bei der Bike-Transalp muss man schon was aushalten können. So schlimm wird es aber nicht werden, weil soviele Teilnehmer werden es nicht sein. Frühstück ging bei den bayrischen/österreichischen Etappenorten meistens. Wie ein einfaches Pensionsfrühstück, fällt aber im Vergleich zur Transschwarzwald schon deutlich ab. Bei der Bike-Transalp kostete das Massenlager so um die EUR 180.- die TG ist kürzer, dann wird es wohl billiger werden.


----------



## ]:-> (6. November 2009)

Heute in der Bike:
2Ã/F 38â¬ (Limit 200 Biker)
Bustransfer zurÃ¼ck nach Garmisch: 40â¬


----------



## herr.gigs (6. November 2009)

]:->;6514754 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute in der Bike:
> 2Ü/F 38 (Limit 200 Biker)



Hä warum 2, wie ist das zu verstehen?
Wann war bisher bei der TG immer der Rücktransport, am selben Tag der letzten Etappe Abends noch, oder am darauffolgenden Morgen?


----------



## ]:-> (6. November 2009)

so stehts in der Bike:
Übernachtung in Sonthofen und in Pfronten. Mehr weiß ich nicht.


----------



## rboncube (6. November 2009)

Hab ein Mail an den Veranstalter geschrieben, das kam als Antwort.



_Hallo Rene,



schön, dass Du nächstes Jahr bei der Trans Germany dabei sein möchtest  Es wird wieder ein Camp geben, allerdings nur in Pfronten und in Sonthofen, in allen anderen Orten müsstest Du Dich um ein Hotel bemühen! Das Camp kostet mit Frühstück 17,50 !



Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, dann stehen wir sehr gerne zur Verfügung!_ 

Dem zufolge gibts in Ehrwald keine Turnhallenübernachtung. Das nervt mich schon etwas. Jetzt kann man wieder schauen wo man übernachtet
Naja, werde mich gleich nächste Woche mal anmelden, denke die Startplätze sind ruck-zuck weg.

Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoen-biker (6. November 2009)

letztes jahr konnte man sich eine woche davor noch anmelden, weil die startplätze nicht verkauft wurden. Weiß jemand was über das teilnehmerlimit?


----------



## ]:-> (7. November 2009)

rhoen-biker schrieb:


> letztes jahr konnte man sich eine woche davor noch anmelden, weil die startplätze nicht verkauft wurden. Weiß jemand was über das teilnehmerlimit?



Hier steht zum Limit was von max. 800 Startern im Anmeldeformular.


----------



## rhoen-biker (7. November 2009)

des Limit wird doch ehh wieder nicht erreicht, was eigentlich sehr schade ist.

Bin dieses Jahr die Trans Germany mitgefahren. (glaub jüngster Teilnehmer  =D    ) War mein erstes Etappenrennen!  Super organisiert! Werde 2010 wieder teilnehmen und irgendwann eimal auch an der Trans Schwarzwald!


----------



## maxmistral (9. November 2009)

rhoen-biker schrieb:


> des Limit wird doch ehh wieder nicht erreicht, was eigentlich sehr schade ist.
> 
> Bin dieses Jahr die Trans Germany mitgefahren. (glaub jüngster Teilnehmer  =D    ) War mein erstes Etappenrennen!  Super organisiert! Werde 2010 wieder teilnehmen und irgendwann eimal auch an der Trans Schwarzwald!



Das ist nicht gesagt, die TG 2010 hat nur dem Namen nach  was mit der TG 2009 zu tun. 4 Tage durch die bayrischen Alpen dürfte mehr ziehen, als 7 Tage durch Mitteldeutschland. So einen Startplatz run wir zur TA erwarte ich allerdings nicht.

Die TS war 2009 gut aber nicht überbucht. Qualtität spricht sich rum, da fahren jedes Jahr mehr mit.


----------



## fsg (16. November 2009)

hmmm beide gefallen mir sehr...


----------

